# Anyone convert a Redline Monocog 29er to IGH?



## Bigrocks (May 14, 2004)

Anyone convert a Redline Monocog 29er to IGH? I have a line on a used complete and would like to convert it to 3 speed.


----------



## Wrath of Kyle (Jun 12, 2006)

I did, and it had mixed results. I did like having the spread of gears, but the hubs are heavy, no matter which one you choose (Nexus i-motion or sturmey archer) On really rocky or bumpy trails I found the hub would ghost shift on me occasionally, that may be due to the way the i-motion cable attaches tho. The biggest problem was shifting in general, you have to totally back off the power for it to shift. And when you are faced with a hill to get up that usually means losing your momentum. I ended up selling the bike.

But, I'm building up an older Monocog Flight with a 3 speed hub for light offroad and commuting duties. Its not a bad idea, but for pure off road use I did not like having an IGH. And I have had all three 3 speeds and the Sram I-motion is the easiest to take on and off. That would be the preferred one in my opinion. 

So, yes, but it was just meh and I went back to a SS.


----------



## Bigrocks (May 14, 2004)

I'm looking to convert it to 3 speed for commuting. The one I'm looking to buy is a 2006 I think(black with yellow decals),which has the flat, stamped out drop outs. I was wondering if there are any fitment issues with those drop outs. I'm not sure what hub I would use though.

Thanks


----------



## Wrath of Kyle (Jun 12, 2006)

The standard Monocog with the track ends will be easier than the Monocog Flight with the sliding dropouts. For a Monocog Flight (with the exception of 1 year of the 26" wheeled Monocog Flight in aluminium that also has track dropouts) you would need a different anti-turn washer. 

But you should be just fine with the standard Monocog. Just make sure the hub you get has the mtb spacing of 135mm. There is a complete i-motion hub laced to a salsa cross rim on Ebay right now too that should go pretty cheap. The 3 speed hub is perfect for commuting in my opinion. I'm using a Sturmey Archer 3 speed on a street bike, and the only reason I'm building up another bike is because I want to go on mild off road trails. Plus I hate anything other than disc brakes.

And like I said, all 3 hubs are mostly similiar in weight and performance. I prefer the I-Motion only because it is much easier to remove the rear wheel in case of a flat.


----------



## jmpg (Sep 17, 2008)

*yep, the monocog is easy to set-up as an IGH bike*

I've had an Alfine 8 on my 2008 monocog for a lot of riding commuting, bike towing, racing, thrashing, but no hucking. The hub performed well for most of the time, however there were some issues.

The two major problems were after towing the kiddie trailer, the non-turn washers slipped and gouged the drop-outs which continued to cause grief as I couldn't tighten the hub into the best position the correct chain tension. To fix this problem i carve a small bit of wood and slipped in in front of the axle. There was a second problem related to this issue. When trying to get the wheel to stop slipping I stripped the wheel nuts on several occasions. On one ride my mate and I worked out that you could use a derailier hanger as a spare nut for the Alfine axle.

The second major problem was excessive wear to the cassette joint. after one race in the rain and mud. After 50kms of thunder storms and torrential rain (after a week of extreme rain), I rode through mud that at times was like a thick soup. The hub itself worked well but wouldn't shift well until the casette joint was replaced.


----------

